# World Rally Championship - Algarve



## sboxster (Nov 12, 2008)

Saw some lorries bringing the cars into town today when I dropped my kids off and thought that this event might be good to go and watch, but I can't find any info online about where might be a good spectator spot.

The only place all the sites seem to mention is the Algarve Stadium, but I would rather see them on the dirt roads of one of the special stages.

Does anyone here have any ideas or information about this?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

sboxster said:


> Saw some lorries bringing the cars into town today when I dropped my kids off and thought that this event might be good to go and watch, but I can't find any info online about where might be a good spectator spot.
> 
> The only place all the sites seem to mention is the Algarve Stadium, but I would rather see them on the dirt roads of one of the special stages.
> 
> Does anyone here have any ideas or information about this?


Hi exboxter
Hope this help you
Program 
Where and when things happen 

Friday May 21 Opening of Service Park (For Team WRC 15:00) 
Opening of the Secretariat at the Estadio Algarve 
WEEK'S RALLY 
2nd Fair May 24, 2010 
09.00h / 21.00h Opening of the Secretariat (Estadio Algarve) 
Opening of the Park Assist (Estadio Algarve) 
15.00h / 21.00h Registration Reconnaissance (Estadio Algarve) 
(P1 and P2 drivers - Centre for Accreditation) (Estádio Algarve) 
Registration for Reconnaissance / (Algarve Stadium) 
Administrative Checks (P3 and non-priority drivers - Centre for Accreditation) 
Administrative Checks for Priority 1 and 2 (Secretariat) 
(Pilots can be represented by a team member) 
Delivery of material and documentation to competitors Algarve Stadium 
Delivery of GPS tracking devices for reconnaissance (nominated drivers) 

3rd Fair May 25, 2010 
08:00 / 20:00 Opening of the Secretariat (Estadio Algarve) 
08.00 / 20.00 1 Day of Recognition (according to the schedule) 
08:00 / 20:00 Registration for Reconnaissance / Administrative Checks (P3 pilots and non-priority) 
Administrative checks for pilots priority 1 and 2 by appointment (Estadio Algarve) 
Delivery of material and documentation 
09.00h / 21.00h Opening of Service Park (Estádio Algarve) 
14.00 / 19.00 Opening of the Center for Media Accreditation (Estadio Algarve) 
17.00 / 19.00 Delivery of equipment Location FIA Rally competitors (ISC-T) (Estadio Algarve) 

4th Fair May 26, 2010 
08.00 / 21.00h Opening of the Secretariat (Estadio Algarve) 
08.00 / 18.00 2nd Day of Recognition (according to the schedule) 
09.00 / 16.00 Delivery of equipment Location FIA Rally competitors (ISC-T) (Secretariat) 
08:00 / 20:00 Opening of Media Centre (Estadio Algarve) 
09:00 / 12:00 Administrative Checks for pilots priority 1 and 2 by appointment (Estadio Algarve) 
10:00 / 13:30 Scrutineering and Sealing of WRC P1 (by appointment) Assists Park (Estadio Algarve) 
16.00 Briefing with the Team Leaders (Estadio Algarve) 
15.00 / 23.00 Scrutineering and sealing components for P2, P3 and pilots do not priority (to be published by time addition) 

5th Fair May 27, 2010 
08:00 / 22:00 Opening of the Secretariat (Estadio Algarve) 
08:00 / 22:00 Opening of Media Centre (Estadio Algarve) 
08:00 / 10:00 WRC Shakedown P1 and P2 Valley Jewish - Loulé 
10:00 / 12:00 WRC Shakedown P1, P2 and P3 Valley Jewish - Loulé 
12.00 / 13.00 Shakedown other competitors Valley Jewish - Loulé 
13:30 Press Conference Pre-FIA Rally Media Centre - PC 
15.00 First meeting of the Stewards 
15.00 / 16.00 autograph session with riders - WRC, S2000 & J-WRC (Rally Vllage) 
16.00 Publication of list of Departure for the 1st Stage Algarve Stadium 
(Sectors 1 and 2) (Secretariat) 
17.30 Helicopter Pilots Meeting (Secretariat) 
19.35h SS1 - Super Special Algarve Stadium (Estadio Algarve) 
20.15h End of Sector 1 - Overnight in Park Closed (Estadio Algarve) 

6th Fair May 28, 2010 
07:00 / 22:00 Opening of the Secretariat (Estadio Algarve) 
07:00 / 22:00 Opening of Media Centre (Estadio Algarve) 
08.10h Departure to Step 1 - Sector 2 (Estadio Algarve) 
17:00 End of First Step (Algarve Stadium) 
21.00h All cars must return to the parc fermé after 45 min Flexi Service (Estadio Algarve) 
Publication of list of 21.30h Departure to the 2nd stage (Secretariat) 

Saturday May 29, 2010 
07:00 / 22:00 Opening of the Secretariat (Estadio Algarve) 
07:00 / 22:00 Opening of Media Centre (Estadio Algarve) 
08.10h Departure to the 2nd stage (Estadio Algarve) 
17:00 End of Leg 2 (Algarve Stadium) 
21.00h All cars must return to the Park Service closed after the Flexi 45 min 
Publication of list of 21.30h Departure to Step 3 (Algarve Stadium) 

Sunday May 30, 2010 
05.20h / 22.00h Opening of the Secretariat (Estadio Algarve) 
05.20h / 22.00h Opening of Media Centre (Estadio Algarve) 
06.20h Departure to Step 3 (Estádio Algarve) 
14.05h End of Leg 3 (Estadio Algarve) 
14.45h Podium Ceremony (Estádio Algarve) 
15.00 Final Technical Verification (Estadio Algarve) 
15:30 FIA Press Conference Post-Event (Media Centre) 
19.00 Publication of Final Results (Estadio Algarve) 


• Access and parking in two areas show exclusive, fully equipped (6 Monday - Saturday and 28.05 - 29.05)

• Access and parking area exclusive show on Sunday - 30.05 - NEW 2010

• Access (tickets) to two Super Special at the Algarve Stadium ( Thursday 27-05-2010 and Sunday 30-05.2010)

• Parking unique in the Algarve Stadium during the four days of the Rally

• Access to the Park Service over the four days of the Rally

• Access to VIP Tent at full ACP Rally Village (park service) during the four days of the Rally

The Rally Pass will be sold exclusively through this website at its online store (until May 21). The Rally Pass will be sent (no charge) to the address supplied by the customer for purchase (available only until May 15).

The retail price is 175 €, and for members of the ACP is there a discount of 25 €, thus at 150 €.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

To check the stages login at
Where to see


----------

